# "downloading work from the server" problem



## PaulieG (Jun 3, 2009)

I came home from work to this. I've restarted Boinc several times, and the same crap keeps happening. This is only happening on my main rig, and not the other 2. WTF?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 3, 2009)

if the time and/or date is messed up that can happen. check to make sure its right


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 4, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if the time and/or date is messed up that can happen. check to make sure its right



That's what's happened to me before. It's not the issue now. This is starting to piss me off.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jun 4, 2009)

maybe you could go to advanced view and check messages and see if it gives any usefull unformation


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 4, 2009)

Did that, but forgot to post it. Thoughts?


----------



## mrhuggles (Jun 4, 2009)

it looks to me like it cant resolve www.worldcommunitygrid.org
on that box in a web browser can you connect to that site?


----------



## Baleful (Jun 4, 2009)

Try setting your Network to "always available"






Then click on the Project tab and click Update.  

This might help, not sure though Paulie, never experienced this myself.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 4, 2009)

Baleful said:


> Try setting your Network to "always available"
> 
> http://i604.photobucket.com/albums/tt121/Liquid_Bale/BOINCnetwork.jpg
> 
> ...



Didn't help, but it did get me poking around. I reset projects and now it's working.


----------



## Baleful (Jun 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Didn't help, but it did get me poking around. I reset projects and now it's working.



Hmm.... strange.  What projects do you participate in?

Glad you got it working


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 4, 2009)

Baleful said:


> Hmm.... strange.  What projects do you participate in?
> 
> Glad you got it working


----------

